# Small Town Cowgirl



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all  

So I guess I've finally decided to create a journal on HorseForum. I keep a notebook anyway, its sitting on my bookcase right now, full of day to day activities with my horses and life in general, so why not on here too? Guess I don't have much to say right now. I'll get to see my horses again this weekend and I can't wait to ride. 

live a little crazy <3 reata


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm... My life has been beyond insane for a while. but I got to ride today  Well, its spring break which is good. Urg.. so i'm taking care of this house and its animals while the people are out of town and i took the dog for a walk and i come back and the neighbor finds me and is like why did you take the dog?, who are you?, we were so worried., so on and so forth. Well, apparently the owners told me to look after the house and the cats and the chinchilla and told the neighbors to look after the dog... urg.. stupid miscommunication. well anyway thats my rant for today..

today i rode bj, he was quite amazing for me. He is 5 or 6 and he's a solid bred apha blue roan gelding. Im training him for his owners. Hes starting to actually look like a blue roan since hes shedding :] We mostly worked on trotting and slowing down and collecting.. i was bareback too. he can now successfully back up with voice command or legs/seats. its quite amazing. my goals are to get him to canter now and to back out of a trailer instead of being led out becasue theyve got a 3h slant and ive got a 2h bp. yeah.. by the way the weather was really amazing and warm and sunny. cant wait to ride again -R


----------

